# unnötige Klassen löschen



## eskimo328 (16. Jul 2007)

Kennt jemand vielleicht ein Tool oder Eclipse Plugin oder hat jemand mal ein Programm geschrieben, mittels welchem nicht mehr gebraucht Klassen in einem Projekt angezeigt bzw. gelöscht werden?


----------



## eskimo328 (24. Jul 2007)

sieht nicht so aus als ob jemand was in der richtung kennt?


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jul 2007)

stimmt


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jul 2007)

Nur ne blöde Idee...
Das Projekt kopieren und einen Obfuscator drüber schicken. Alle Klassen, die nicht umbenannt werden, können dann gelöscht werden.


----------

